# WHOO WHOO ! Finally I had a Photo Shoot !!!!



## drk (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello Everyone, I wanted to post a couple pictures I had taken from the Photo Shoot I had this weekend.

I've been trying for some time to get one together to update my website pics.

Well, My horses were just in pasture condition, no conditioning or sweating and I was up half the night on Friday clipping...lol

A big thank you to Sandy for such GORGEOUS pictures. I really enjoyed working with her and she does an Excellent job !!!!

*TOYLAND TINO TRIX 30.5" Black Leopard Appaloosa Stallion*






















*HARLWOOD SHOOT OR THE SKY 28.75" Black Near Leopard Mare*






*WFF BLAZING GOOD TIME 32" Black Overo Mare*











*DRK TINO'S LIL TRIXIE * 2009 Appaloosa Filly






THANK YOU SANDY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 14, 2009)

Fabulous work Sandy with beautiful Horses



to take photos of


----------



## twister (Jun 14, 2009)

DRK your horses are stunning and I always enjoy looking at Sandys' pictures, she takes amazing pics.

Yvonne


----------



## srpwildrose (Jun 14, 2009)

*[SIZE=14pt]BEAUTIFUL[/SIZE]*


----------



## MyBarakah (Jun 14, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!! Those are just TOTALLY AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE THEM! Sandy did SUCH a out standing job!!!

I love taking photos.... Sandy I LOVE your work! You SO capture that moment and turn those photos into art!! Love them! I wish I could get a photo shoot with my horses!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 14, 2009)

Gorgeous horses and photos! No wonder you are excited!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 14, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW


----------



## vvf (Jun 14, 2009)

Diane, Your horses are just beautiful! And Sandy's photography...one word, Wow!


----------



## minie812 (Jun 15, 2009)

I keep thinking that Tino needs to take a vacation to Kansas


----------



## Rebecca (Jun 15, 2009)

Sandy is amazing!



And of course it helps to have gorgeous subjects too!


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice!! Those are some really spectacular pictures. You horses are just amazing, if that is just pasture condition, I can even imagine what they look like in show condition!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG - breathtaking! wow!


----------



## drk (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind compliments





I told Sandy last night that as she is sending me these pictures I feel like a kid at Christmas !!!

Sandy does such a Great Job !!!!!


----------



## Loess Hills (Jun 15, 2009)

Truely awesome pictures!

Not only do your horses have COLOR, but beautiful heads and conformation.


----------



## drk (Jun 15, 2009)

Loess Hills said:


> Truely awesome pictures!
> Not only do your horses have COLOR, but beautiful heads and conformation.



Thank You





My Dream and Goal has been to put together a breeding program of Colorful horses with Refinement, Conformation and Beautiful Heads. It's an ongoing process that has taken me years to get where I am today and I'm sure more years to come to get to where I want to be...


----------



## Seashells (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay, now that leopard appy is giving me spotted fever! Just beautiful!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 15, 2009)

Tino was/is AWESOME! I admit.. I've never really been into appy's..

_But,_ I was trying _real hard_, to figure out how I could sneak him home with me

or at least one of the gorgeous spotted babies!!!

Tino is beautiful, gentle and has a presense about him that makes you LQQK at him,

Really, really cool guy





Diane's farm is beautiful, all her horses beautiful, pampered and happy.. I had a great time )

~Sandy


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2009)

Those pictures are awesome!!!


----------



## barnbum (Jun 15, 2009)

You have gorgeous horses and Sandy did an awesome awesome job with them.


----------



## GOTTACK (Jun 15, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and very beautiful horses





Lisa


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jun 15, 2009)

One word.... Gorgeous!!


----------



## shelly (Jun 15, 2009)

Spectacular photos and stunning horses!!!!


----------



## fowlersminis (Jun 16, 2009)

OMG Diane, they all look BEAUTIFUL.



:yeah



I hope you get to rest this week...I'm sure you got NO SLEEP getting all them ready



Sorry I couldn't be there. I would have loved to see how they get such great shots. Sandy is very talented! Can't wait to see the rest of the pics when you get them


----------



## Connie P (Jun 16, 2009)

Everyone looks great Diane! Sandy does a beautiful job photographing!


----------



## drk (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone on all your compliments !!!!!


----------



## River Wood (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome just awesome!!!


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful horses AND beautiful pictures. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jun 17, 2009)

Stunning photos, and of such pretty horses! Your stallion has such expressive eyes!


----------



## casilda (Jun 18, 2009)

They are fantastic photos .


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 18, 2009)

Fantastic horses photographed by one of the best! Sandy is a terrific photographer.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 18, 2009)

Beautiful horses, beautiful pictures!

The wait and work was worth it wasn't it?

Charlotte


----------



## drk (Jun 18, 2009)

Charlotte said:


> Beautiful horses, beautiful pictures!
> The wait and work was worth it wasn't it?
> 
> Charlotte



It sure was Charlotte ! And best of all I have alot more coming from Sandy.

She was just teasing me with these


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 18, 2009)

Love your little stallion... what a nice head and BIG eye! Nice pics for sure!


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 18, 2009)

great job Sandy.

Very pretty horses.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jun 19, 2009)

Stunning on all accounts!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

